# The GSD 1899-2009



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://gsd-legends.eu/index.htm

Well worth a read with commentaries from Max v. Stephanitz and Werner Dalm, former DDR National Breed Warden.

Lord Gleisdreieck is mentioned along with Mutz, Fero and others.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gillian--thanks! bookmarked for further investigation.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Gillian.


----------

